# Reloader 22 in Stock



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

4 pound jugs and 1 pound cans in stock.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Any H1000 "or the holy grail varget ? Looking for 8lb of each


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

I need some Reloader 25, IMR 4831 and some H 1000 as well.

Larry 832-385-3374


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Reloader 25 in stock. 

A great Varget replacement is the IMR 8208 XBR. My .308's and .30 Rem AR love this IMR powder.

Guy's The so called powder shortage is really getting old. I talk to the manufacturers once a month and I am getting tired of their "reasons" why there is no powder. You can't hoard something that you cannot buy. Alliant has been the only one to give me a straight answer. 

Alliant is owned by ATK which owns Federal Ammunition. Duane with ATK told me that ALL of their powder production is going to OEM ammo orders and contracts. Having no ammo on the shelves affects gun sales and that's what they want to avoid. The reloading market is the red headed step kid. 

Hodgdon won't give me a straight answer period. I spoke with Tom Sheppard the national sales manager with Hodgdon and he was not very helpful. 

All I can do is monitor my backorders and keep bugging my suppliers.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Thanks*

Agreed , if you go to acadamy and other sporting goods stores their shelves are packed full of ammo right now and I think that the powder company's have contracts with ammo makers , that they have to fill first .understandable 
They might get caught back up by the middle of 2015 . We will just have to tought it out like the last 1.5 years . The thing is it hurts a lot of business in the reloading supply shops , I mean who does not want to sell stuff right ? hard to supply customers if you can't get it .

Thanks for the info , things like this turn reloader's into hoarders which is not a great thing either. I seen the other day an 8lb jug of varget go for 300.00 , time to look at alternative powders .


----------



## hookedonfishin (Jan 4, 2008)

*H1000*

I found some H1000 at Carter Country in Pasadena the other day..


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have some 8lb jugs of H1000 en route.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Rifle powder seems like its slowly but surely becoming available. Not every label, and its hit or miss, but at least its out there. 

Pistol powder, in contrast, is real tough to find these days.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

If you guys happen to be traveling up/down I35, Weber's in Temple and Love's Guns in Belton seem to have a good supply. Lot's of IMR and Alliant, some Hogdon and Accurate. Weber's has had Varget on the shelf the last couple of weeks. Both shops are within five blocks of the interstate.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

hookedonfishin said:


> I found some H1000 at Carter Country in Pasadena the other day..


Not much I choose to find at Carter's.


----------



## hookedonfishin (Jan 4, 2008)

*powder at carters*

When I need powder for reloading I will pretty much buy it off anybody that has it on the shelf..unless they are asking crazy prices..


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Picked up powder today !*

H1000 back in business ! Thanks randy , good people nice shop

, ps randy let me know when you need my grandson for some shop help !


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Just picked up IMR 303. Good selection of powders and good people. Got my eye on some others products. I will be back.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Carters off treshwig had reloader 22 & a good bit of primers. I picked up a box of 1000 of fed 210m. The match is kinda hard to find so i grabed it. I have about 10lbs of varget but dam i wish it would get on the shelfs. That and Tac. I love Tac in my AR's


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I think we have one more 8 lb jug of H-1000 left. Plenty of Fed 210's bit no 210M's yet. 

Still got some RL-22 and RL-17.


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

Guys, take your business to Randy. A straight up individual, close to home, and he will have more of what you are looking for than you might imagine.


----------

